# Panasonic connections



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok here's a couple of challenging integration questions for the more knowledgable HT guy/gal.

I would like to buy the Panasonic professional 42" plasma TV (TH-42PH10UKA), however it does not come with an integrated tv tuner (it is classified as a 'monitor'). If I buy the Panasonic DVD/digital TV tuner (DMR-EZ28) in lieu of a set-top box (because I don't want cable TV) and the Panasonic home theater system with DVD/receiver (SC-PT660), are all these Panasonic components compatible? Can they be seamlessly integrated via Viera link? Or is there a plug-in board for the TV that I could buy in lieu of the DVD/TV tuner?

Would you output two HDMI cables from the DVD/receiver and the DVD/TV tuner to the TV, then run a set of audio cables from the DVD/TV tuner to the DVD/receiver, which could then output sound from either source to the speakers?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Panasonic*


You should be fine. You’ll have to connect the DVD player’s video feed directly to the TV though, as the PT660 does not have any video inputs. It will accept an optical audio feed from the DVD Recorder, so you’re good there. 

From what I can tell from the reviews at Amazon, the DMR-EZ28 is not a true HD tuner. 1080P is a reference to the "upconverting" resolution of regular DVD's. 

By the way, the DMR gets mixed reviews at both Amazon and E-opinions.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

